# Neofinetia falcata 'Ogonmaru'



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 30, 2006)

Although nearly always in bloom, it almost never has more than one spike blooming at the same time. This is one of the rare times it has 3 spikes open at the same time, with another faded and another in bud and a couple more just starting.











Jon
________
Yamaha Sy99 History


----------



## Marco (Jul 30, 2006)

Sweet a yellow neo. :clap: This one is definately on my want list!

What does this particular one smell like??

Thanks for the pic Jon.


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks awesome :drool:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 31, 2006)

I am in love. If I wasn't so hell bent on buying more oncidiums I would be buying Neo's. Shhhh, don't tell Heather.


----------



## Heather (Jul 31, 2006)

Jon, it's fabulous!
While there is something so pristine about the whites, I am always enthralled by the more colorful Neos. 



PHRAG said:


> I am in love. If I wasn't so hell bent on buying more oncidiums I would be buying Neos. Shhhh, don't tell Heather.



(Funny, I could actually get behind you buying more Neos. I'll just go back to pretending I didn't hear you...):wink:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 31, 2006)

I love the yellow variety!

thanks, Jon


----------



## Park Bear (Jul 31, 2006)

that looks great Jon!! I love yellow flowers


----------



## TADD (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Gideon (Jul 31, 2006)

That looks fabulous, nice healthy plant too :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

**bump**

Can neo's spike from a previously bloomed growth


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 24, 2006)

Marco said:


> **bump**
> 
> Can neo's spike from a previously bloomed growth


Definitely. They're vandaceous. Remember, the "traditional Japanese" way of growing them includes removing all other growths.


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool. Thanks Zach. I've been on a serious Neo kick lately.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 24, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Definitely. They're vandaceous. Remember, the "traditional Japanese" way of growing them includes removing all other growths.


 
Not ALL the new growths. They train some of them into shape with bamboo skewers. But I have heard that pinching back some new growths is also a practice.


----------

